# my first piece of furniture: bookcase



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa178/kuiporng/PICT0385.jpg

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa178/kuiporng/PICT0386.jpg

finally use router for the first time, just the edge.... this is a plywood solid bookcase, spent 60 bucks all together. Best way I found to do furniture is

cut the wood
router them
stain them
put them together


I tried different order and find above seems the best.....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice job K!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work.  Is it solid wood or plywood? (wasn't sure what "solid plywood" meant)

Next job for that router is to learn to cut dados, and then make your joints with the end of a board dado'ed into the middle of the perpendicular board. That way you'll get tighter joints, and much stronger construction. Without that, glue really can't hold a butt joint, and screws are the only thing holding up a shelf.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks good K!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragements from eveyone above. The shelf is made by plywood, but that plywood is not laminate ..etc... so I don't know I thought it can be considered solid wood, but I guess not....

I am not sure when will be my next project to try the dado thing... but would like to one day as we are winter here in Toronto, my wife need to park the car in the garage and I don't have a place to work... also I am also busy with the provincial patent application I am working on... so may be after a few months before I can start on next furniture....


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

nice! i like how you did the edges


----------

